# Army Painting Challenge - October 2013



## humakt

Sorry for the late posting but here is the October army painting challenge thread.


----------



## Nordicus

I will finally be painting my Heldrake!


----------



## Iraqiel

I'll be constructing and painting a Landraider Redeemer, looking forward to it! Pics up tomorrow I think...

Edit: Pic! Tada...










Actually this is slightly false, I ended up using the loose sprues for the vanilla landraider from the old Chaos Battleforce box. Still, same difference, the sprues are the same, just not the add ons.

Second Edit: On closer inspection, this is going to be harder to complete than I thought...










So I've written to Forge World for a replacement, but if I paint the rest up and assemble it (without the replacement) can I still enter it this month? Forgeworld takes a few weeks to ship to Aus.


----------



## Septok

Spearelves this time. However, I'm going to be really stretched for time for the most of the month, though I may spend any and all breaks painting instead of eating or whatever else I should do. Anyway, the elves:


----------



## emissaryofdark

as the new dark elves are out this month i will stick to painting them and go for a bigger unit of 10 cold one riders pics to follow Monday.

and here they are!!

almost had to use a RLC this month as had 9 pups introduced to the world and that ment a lot of sleepless nights....
but here they are just missing shields and only painted to a table top standard, but done none the less


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Farsight himself for me this month. Pic to follow.


----------



## Relise

10 pink horrors for me this month


----------



## Jacobite

More terminators for me this month:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Well, I didn't manage to get anything painted last month so it'll be the same for me this month, either paladins, knights or a hero. Haven't decided yet


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Techmarine/Master of the Forge on a Bike for me - just finishing assembling him - beware Magnet Madness!!!

Pics later this week....


----------



## Old Man78

As I redeemed a Real Life card last month with the double entry, I'm gonna use it this month, I've checked with the child protection authorities they confirmed the Heresy Online painting competition was not valid for leaving my two week old newborn to fend for herself, what a mixed up world we live in!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Finished up another Great Cannon for my Empire army:

Before:









After:










(and yes I realize one of the powdermen in the before picture is different...somehow I managed to swap in one from my mortar crew when I was taking the before pics...corrected one I started painting)


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Oldman78 said:


> As I redeemed a Real Life card last month with the double entry, I'm gonna use it this month, I've checked with the child protection authorities they confirmed the Heresy Online painting competition was not valid for leaving my two week old newborn to fend for herself, what a mixed up world we live in!


could you not paint the newborn and enter her as a titan. nice bonding exercise?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

@humakt, I'd like to change over to some dropzone commander minis this month (a squad of tanks). And maybe go back to my fantasy humans later on in the challenge. 

My main question is whether I can treat the contents of the starter box (which is actually 2 armies) as a single army change because they model count is so much lower. If not, that's fine I'll just choose one of the armies to go with for a couple months.


----------



## Mossy Toes

I'll be doing a squad of 5 Termis this month.


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus Oct Entry*

Due to limited time constraints this month (already the 15th and i haven't started) and not wanting to play a wimp card :laugh:, i will be doing just the Interrogator Chaplain, Seraphicus.
Ravenwing will be next month..


----------



## JAMOB

Although I haven't posted at all in this challenge so far (I will be starting from the beginning on the next one...) I'm going to try to get a unit of 10 Wood Elves with a musician painted. I'll post the before and afters together.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Started basecoating and realized I hadn't put up a proof photo yet--so here's my half-based, rushed, blurry photo.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I'm working on the grots again this month, no ifs ands or buts. They've been floating around forever now. I'm pretty sure the unit has grown since this photo was taken.


----------



## Iraqiel

Ok. Still waiting on parts from forgeworld, does this count minus the right hand psycannon Humakt? Here in Aus we don't necessarily get FW within a month, sadly.

Pics so far:

From the front:









From the side:









And from the top... something's missing...









I hope this is still in the spirit of the competition... the missing part arrived from forgeworld and I've finally been able to finish the landraider!









Apologies for the focus on that photo...


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

here is my entry for this month 

Couple war tracks and before you say they are already painted a bit they arnt staying that colour


----------



## Jacobite

Finished them a few days ago but haven't had a chance to take pictures untill now:










My log will be updated later today.


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow Jacobite, those terminators look like they've just strode through an explosion and are about to bring the pain down on some unlucky enemy. Nice painting!


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus Oct Entry*

Oct Entry...difficult to photo


----------



## KjellThorngaard

10 Phoenix Guard with command.










With the long cloaks I painted these in three parts. Head, torso, legs. I have pics of the other parts but figured why waste bandwidth.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Small change i now have 3 snow mobiles to build and paint


----------



## humakt

Hey @Ring Master "Honka, why is there a cow photobombing your entry?

Also Ork snow mobiles! Fantastic idea.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Right, I've made up my mind, I'm jumping ship to malifaux for a couple months! 

This month will be 3 guild riflemen.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> Farsight himself for me this month. Pic to follow.


Farsight all done for this month.


----------



## apidude

Khorne's Fist: Great Farsight.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

humakt said:


> Hey @Ring Master "Honka, why is there a cow photobombing your entry?
> 
> Also Ork snow mobiles! Fantastic idea.



yeah thats the cow of wisdom. he likes to turn up in my pictures not sure why.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

apidude said:


> Khorne's Fist: Great Farsight.


Thanks. I'm quite happy with how he turned out. I'm not too happy with the photos though. I might take a few more today if the clouds clear a bit, he seems a tad bleached because of the lamp light.


----------



## JAMOB

Before










After


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Im assuming closing date for this is the 4th as the thread wasnt open until the 4th.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Right, I've made up my mind, I'm jumping ship to malifaux for a couple months!
> 
> This month will be 3 guild riflemen.


Fin!


----------



## Turnip86

I have to say, although I failed completely this year and haven't completed a single unit that I could have entered, I'm still checking back every now and then and seriously; I'm really impressed by some people's improvement of their painting skills in the last 12 months!

Keep up the good work people!


----------



## Nordicus

Ring Master "Honka";1427720 said:


> Im assuming closing date for this is the 4th as the thread wasnt open until the 4th.


I sure hope so, as I won't be able to finish mine before this weekend :S


----------



## Septok

Hooray! Finished, and by the skin of my teeth. Sort of. 

Also, who knew how truly annoying it is to get through even a small number of Spearelves? I suppose exams don't help, but still, GAH.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Septok said:


> Also, who knew how truly annoying it is to get through even a small number of Spearelves?


This is why I have been holding off doing my halberdiers...a big block and they are all basically the same...the current unit of knights I am working on are bad enough.


----------



## Septok

iamtheeviltwin said:


> This is why I have been holding off doing my halberdiers...a big block and they are all basically the same...the current unit of knights I am working on are bad enough.


Warhammer Fantasy, eh? Big units, little variation and lots of pain. Lords/Heroes and Rare makes up for it though. 

I feel for Skaven and VC players.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Septok said:


> Hooray! Finished, and by the skin of my teeth. Sort of.
> 
> Also, who knew how truly annoying it is to get through even a small number of Spearelves? I suppose exams don't help, but still, GAH.


Really nice work on the jewels in the shields Sep.


----------



## Septok

Khorne's Fist said:


> Really nice work on the jewels in the shields Sep.


Why thank you. Your Farsight's not shabby either.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

i can post its still open









yay i did it


----------



## Nordicus

I made it!

The finished product looks like this:









For a little closeup on the gloweffect that's been used on the head, stomach and "ass" here you it is:









For stages and thoughts, I can refer to my project log.

Damn this one took some time!


----------



## Iraqiel

Honka, my delight at those trakks is hard to express! They are proper orky. Nordicus, that is one very impressive helldrake!


----------



## Septok

The badassery of this thread is astounding. 'Nuff said.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I'm working on the grots again this month, no ifs ands or buts. They've been floating around forever now. I'm pretty sure the unit has grown since this photo was taken.



Cut it really damned fine but i'm done. I think that there are more bases painted than i origionally photoed....


----------



## humakt

I will be closing this thread on Wednesday evening UK time.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Oh my heart. When I saw humakt had posted in this thread...

I'll get right on finishing up my squad, now.


----------



## Relise

humakt said:


> I will be closing this thread on Wednesday evening UK time.


Phew!! 10 pink horrors finished. The standard bearer was unbalanced so I've had to add some green stuff to the base which needs painting up once dry but apart from that they are ready for varnishing 😃


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Finished...


----------



## Mossy Toes

Done with my Termis.


----------

